# crimson fang



## hellize (Feb 28, 2018)

The cave's entrance was really small. Squeezing himself through it, proved to be a challenge, it gave grazes and bruises on places that no one ever saw in broad daylight. He had to leave his battleaxe, crossbow and even his broadsword behind. None could pass through the tiny channel which led our hero into the belly of the mountain. Choking, poisonous gases lingered in the vent, seemingly coming from every fissure, every crack of the rock surrounding him, the stench of brimstone came with the promise of slow suffocation. like the mountain itself wished for his death. An unacceptable fate!
After a few agonizing minutes the aperture opened up into a larger grotto and then into a proper cavern. The air was finally more breathable, less infected with the toxic gas. This obviously wasn't the case some time ago. Remnants of a corpse was to be found on the stony floor. A few teeth first, then a femur here, a jawbone there and at the end of the cavern was an almost complete rib cage, impaled by a stalactite, covered partially with rotten, petrified rags and traces of something that surely was a chain mail in its hay day.
His torch went out. 
But a dim ray of light broke into the den, leading him into a portico, a great hall inside the mountain. The light came from far away, way up from the volcanic horn, illuminating the hollowed out ancient magma chamber with a pale gleam.

Suddenly an infernal snore quivered through the ether.

He sneaked straight to the nest, pulled the dagger out of its sheath and with a swift move, plunged its curved blade right into the young dragons neck, above the collarbone. Its tip just reached the hearth. It was over before it started. 
The majestic beast's warm, rejuvenating blood, like liquid ruby covered the adventurer and its only weapon, which was luckily small enough to carry it down to the depths of the earth.

It is 47 cm sheathed and 43 cm unsheathed.
The blade is a san mai, forged of motorcycle chain on 5160 core, it is 28.5 cm long, 3,6 cm wide and 4,5 mm thick.
The handle and scabbard are both made of padouk with thick bronze accessories, all carved of massive blocks of metal.


----------



## Bacon king tone (May 8, 2018)

That damascus is absolutly beautiful


----------



## hellize (May 9, 2018)

Bacon king tone said:


> That damascus is absolutly beautiful



Thanks!  I am happy that you like it!


----------

